# What to feed our German Shepard puppy



## Jordan Murphy (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello , I’m looking for what the best food is for a gs puppy that’s not extremely expensive have tried royal Canin but he dosent like it and it’s hard to get him to eat a full meal


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Welcome and congrats on the GSD. This is what I use, not sure if it's expensive or not, never priced anything else out. Breeder recommended it. I also supplement raw, but this is my kibble.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078VJP4Y9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jordan Murphy (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello we are from the uk so looking or something from here , looking at kibble


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Croissants


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

I feed my four month old pup Iams Proactive Health Smart Puppy Large Breed dog food. It's not very expensive but it does make her very thirsty.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What brands do you have in the UK? I hear Farmina is really good and I think available there?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Frisco19 said:


> Welcome and congrats on the GSD. This is what I use, not sure if it's expensive or not, never priced anything else out. Breeder recommended it. I also supplement raw, but this is my kibble.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078VJP4Y9/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1


This is a 1 star food on dogfoodadviser.com! Not Recommended...

I fed my puppy IAMs also, which is comparable in price and 3 1/2 stars.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

tim_s_adams said:


> This is a 1 star food on dogfoodadviser.com! Not Recommended...
> 
> 
> 
> I fed my puppy IAMs also, which is comparable in price and 3 1/2 stars.




Good to know. I pretty much take my breeders lead as gospel. Maybe time for a change. He seems bored with it.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I feed Wellness LB Puppy. It's made in USA which is pretty important to me after that China rat poison in dog food scare. 
Wellness is about $2/lb as apposed to Pedigree at $0.69/lb and Royal Canine $1.80/lb. These are American prices and I'm not sure if Wellness is available in the UK.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Please DON'T feed Pedigree. It is one of the worst dog/puppy foods out there. https://dogfood.guide/best-and-worst/


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

crittersitter said:


> Please DON'T feed Pedigree. It is one of the worst dog/puppy foods out there. https://dogfood.guide/best-and-worst/




Oh boy, I didn’t even think of researching. Has nothing to do with money. What’s the best puppy kibble? Thankfully I mix it with Nupro, egg, fish oil and chicken broth. He also get raw.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

CeraDean said:


> I feed Wellness LB Puppy. It's made in USA which is pretty important to me after that China rat poison in dog food scare.
> 
> Wellness is about $2/lb as apposed to Pedigree at $0.69/lb and Royal Canine $1.80/lb. These are American prices and I'm not sure if Wellness is available in the UK.




Is this what you use?

Wellness Complete Health Natural Dry Puppy Food, Chicken, Salmon & Oatmeal, 30-Pound Bag https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002I0GXG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_CmdTDb65Y4C39

Edit: found it and ordered this:

Wellness Core Natural Grain Free Dry Puppy Food, Large Breed Puppy, 24-Pound Bag https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CXBNRQ6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_gydTDbF1HA7EQ


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Frisco19 said:


> Wellness Core Natural Grain Free Dry Puppy Food, Large Breed Puppy, 24-Pound Bag https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CXBNRQ6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_gydTDbF1HA7EQ


I use:

Wellness Complete Health Natural Dry Large Breed Puppy Food, Chicken, Salmon & Rice
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001J8LGEG?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share

I'm not sure if I buy into the whole 'grain free' thing. 
We switched our other dogs to Wellness Complete Health from Nutro when our white dog had a heat rash. Her rash cleared right up and her white fur became fluffier and shinier. Our older dog also has a sensitive stomach and she's never had any trouble with Wellness. It's been over 5 years since we made the change. We've been very happy with the food.

My breeder uses:
ORIJEN Dry Dog Food, Puppy Large, Biologically Appropriate & Grain Free https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01I3NEAXS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_qGdTDb7WANAEA

It is really expensive but you supposedly feed less per day than Wellness. We priced it out per day and it's still more expensive than Wellness but not by much. We bought a bag to transfer our puppy over and I liked it. 

I've also heard this is awesome:
Fromm Family Foods 727050 Gold Large Breed 33 Lb Puppy Dry Food (1 Pack)
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WFKTZ4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_kLdTDb57ENR6F

It looks great but it doesn't autoship through Amazon so it messes with our discount.

PS: I think you handle that food knocking experience really well Frisco19


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jordan Murphy said:


> Hello , I’m looking for what the best food is for a gs puppy that’s not extremely expensive have tried royal Canin but he dosent like it and it’s hard to get him to eat a full meal





Jax08 said:


> What brands do you have in the UK? I hear Farmina is really good and I think available there?



So Back to the OP -

What brands do you have in the UK?

Many of us feed food made here in the U.S. like Victor and Sport Dog. Can you find a food made in the U.K.? I look for made and SOURCED in the country.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I and many others use/used Fromm Large Breed Puppy Food. If you do a search under puppy nutrition you will find a ton of discussion on puppy food.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

CeraDean said:


> I use:
> 
> Wellness Complete Health Natural Dry Large Breed Puppy Food, Chicken, Salmon & Rice
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001J8LGEG?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share
> ...




Thank for the PS my friend! I was tempted to get the one you use. It’s cheaper! But I went with the most expensive one figuring it was the best? I’m not sure about the grain thing either. Won’t last long. It only 24oz. I’ll get the one you use next.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

The problem is we don't know what is available in the UK. Obviously, there's a AMAZON UK. What brands can you buy from there? Is there another large online pet supply store...like here in the States we have Chewy.com? If you can buy Fromm's or Victor... these are 2 brands that many of us in North America use.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Whilst I don't feed kibble, I know a few GSD owners that recommend Millies Wolf Heart.

https://www.millieswolfheart.co.uk/

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> So Back to the OP -
> .



Sorry, I have a habit of doing that.


----------



## VixenInka (Dec 8, 2019)

Jordan Murphy said:


> Hello , I’m looking for what the best food is for a gs puppy that’s not extremely expensive have tried royal Canin but he dosent like it and it’s hard to get him to eat a full meal


Not sure if you’ve found a puppy foot or not, but I’m also from the UK and my puppy, vet & I can wholeheartedly recommend Exe Valley’s puppy food ( https://www.exevalleypetfoods.co.uk/ )
When I first got Vixen her breeder had her on a cheap as chips food & her fur felt like straw. Within days of switching over to Exe Valley her fur was soft & silky. She loves it so much that I use it as her training treats (although they do make treats as well... these only get used for extra special behaviour like ignoring the cats!). It is a bit pricey - one 12kg sack costs £40 & only lasts 24 days - but I figure it’s worth it to make sure she’s getting the best nutrients possible while she’s still growing. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Enver (Sep 16, 2019)

I use Millies Wolfhear, he loves it and use it as treats too. They have treats available t


Gwyllgi said:


> Whilst I don't feed kibble, I know a few GSD owners that recommend Millies Wolf Heart.
> 
> WELCOME TO MILLIES WOLFHEART
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


oo, probably one of the best and most reasonable grainfree kibble on the market in the UK.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

Here is a starting point. I am not familiar with these brands, but it will give you some names to research.








10 Best Top Rated Dry Dog Food Brands in UK - 2020 | RangersDog.com


Are you looking for the complete best dry dog food for your Dog. We have picked the 10 best based on their nutritional value; ingredients; brand reliability, budget and more! So what's the best? Here is the top 10 dry dog food brands on sale in 2020.




www.rangersdog.com


----------



## JLee (Jul 29, 2018)

Feeding my girl Fromm Gold large breed puppy. She's 18 weeks old now and doing great. She love the flavor.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Autarky salmon is high quality ingredients and relatively cheap for the quality, you can get it off of amazon


----------

